# How to clean the critter nation cage bars ?



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

At the bottom ledge of the cage there is an area between the bottom and the bottom bar, on all four sides including the doors , where some gross pee and poop goop gets stuck but I can't get it out. How do I clean this stuff? Its a very tight space.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I generally powerwash the cage once a month or so to clean out tight spaces. You could try the hard end of a Q tip, though. Or a toothpick.


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

I periodically take the cage outside and hose it off.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Do you use strong water pressure? I can't get that gunk out without _really _using strong water. Sorry I'm no help. Those small spaces are annoying.  One of the few downsides of Critter Nations.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Step one: Throw your CN away.

Step two: Get a Martin's.

(In all seriousness, my only suggestion is to go at it with a toothbrush and some diluted vinegar.)


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

I think we have a pressure washer so I will try to figure out how to use that. Meanwhile I sprayed everything in vinegar . should I wipe it with water to get rid of vinegar residue or is it fine for the rats ?


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

I would wipe I just in case


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

* it


----------



## Kuildeous (Dec 26, 2014)

During cleaning duties, the bars went to my wife. Due to her hectic schedule, I cleaned the cage by myself, so I had bar duty. I got to appreciate that problem firsthand. I mostly solved it by wrapping a butter knife in a Clorox wipe and scrubbing between the bar and the base. Even that knife was too thick in some areas. I brought this to my wife's attention, and she told me that she just pushes a Clorox wipe with a fingernail. 

If I can find something thinner than a butter knife but just as sturdy, I would use that. I can see merit in the toothbrush idea, though. Those things are designed to get into hard-to-reach spaces after all.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I second the old toothbrush with vinegar/water. It works wonders.


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

Denture brush! They have a smaller brush on one side for getting into tight corners.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

I just use a bottle of vinegar or natures miracle on spray and just spurt any yuck out.  I vaccuum it regularly too to pull out random debree.


----------



## Millie & Daisy (Mar 7, 2015)

Baby wipes are good if you can reach, and if you can't, you can put a baby wipe on a sick and tie it down with a rubber band or piece of string. Sort of like a wet feather duster. The poo should stick to it. I've done something similar with a dry paper towel. I also move my girls for a couple hours every few days so that I can get in there and scrub. I wonder how it will be now that I have a CN.


----------

